

Scientists poke frozen mammoth, liquid blood squirts out - rubikscube
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-05/29/mammoth-blood

======
ChuckMcM
Ewww. Interesting, but weird to think of 10K year old blood. This guy, Semyon
Grigoriev, is somewhat obsessed with Mammoths so I take his reports with a
grain of salt but it would be difficult to mistranslate 'blood coming out'

------
danielweber
_The temperature was ten degrees celsius below zero when the mammoth was
found, so the discovery of liquid blood was a shock._

That's a very weird way to express temperature. Is it a British-ism?

~~~
rjsw
See <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metric_system>

~~~
ars
He means, why not just say "minus 10 celsius". Or in print -10c

~~~
rjsw
The SI unit is "degree Celsius", the original statement looks perfectly good
English to me.

~~~
heidar
The SI unit for temperature is kelvin.

~~~
coherentpony
Kelvin and Celsius are the same, modulo a shift.

